# zeigt eure Trophäen



## warhammerzwergmaschinist (12. Oktober 2008)

Hallo liebe community, 

ich wollte mal ein ähnlichen Threat aufmachen der ähnlich ist wie Wälze dein Wissen. 
Schreibt mal welche trophäen ihr schon habt und woher ihr die bekommen habt.

ich kann direkt anfangen 

Grünhautfesthalter Stufe 1 : Töte 1000 Goblins
Wo: überall wo es goblins gibt


----------



## HGVermillion (12. Oktober 2008)

1.000 tote Zwege
1.000 tote Hochelfen
777 Einträge im Wälzer
1.000 geplünderte Leichen
Trophäe von der CE Quest


----------



## Sorzzara (12. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab ne super Trophäe...Schultern die mir eigentlich nicht gehören sollten, aber seht selbst ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (12. Oktober 2008)

Warscheinlich das selbe wie mit Sins kleinen Hämmerchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phenokrates (13. Oktober 2008)

1000 Tote Chaos-Kreaturen
Die beiden Trophäen von den Quests ganz am Anfang
nen hellbraunen Beutel

Wie kriegt man die mit den 777 Einträgen? Hab die Marke überschritten, aber kam keine Meldung..
Muss man die einfach abholen?

MfG Phenokrates


----------



## wackalion (13. Oktober 2008)

Huhu,

Meine DAOC Trophäe, auf die ich besonders stolz bin


----------



## HGVermillion (13. Oktober 2008)

Phenokrates schrieb:


> Wie kriegt man die mit den 777 Einträgen? Hab die Marke überschritten, aber kam keine Meldung..
> Muss man die einfach abholen?
> 
> MfG Phenokrates


Wenn du die Marke überschritten hast müsstest du eigentlich unter Belohnungen >> Gegenstände dir einen Türkisen Wälzer, ein Edelstein abohlen können, solange das nicht im Wälzer freigeschalten ist hast du es warscheinlich noch nicht.


----------



## Caveman1979 (13. Oktober 2008)

1000 hochelfen
brauner beutel
gelber beutel 
Ce belohnung
doc- kennzeichnung


----------



## deathg3cko (13. Oktober 2008)

woher gibts bei destro dieses buch ?^^ 

bzw gibts ne seite wo man die dinger ansehn kann und gekennzeichnet ist wie man die bekommen ? 

mfg


----------



## HGVermillion (13. Oktober 2008)

Caveman1979 schrieb:


> gelber beutel


Gelber Beutel? wofür gibts den den ? 5000 Geplünderte? ^^



deathg3cko schrieb:


> woher gibts bei destro dieses buch ?^^
> 
> bzw gibts ne seite wo man die dinger ansehn kann und gekennzeichnet ist wie man die bekommen ?
> 
> mfg


Wenn du dieses Buch meinst http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...t&p=1093825, das ist die belohnung für die 777 freigeschalteten Wälzereinträge


----------



## Caveman1979 (13. Oktober 2008)

Ähm es gab ihn fürs plündern ja aber wie viel muss ich erst mal heute abend nachschaun bin zur zeit auf Arbeit am Rechner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BigChef (13. Oktober 2008)

Caveman1979 schrieb:


> Ähm es gab ihn fürs plündern ja aber wie viel muss ich erst mal heute abend nachschaun bin zur zeit auf Arbeit am Rechner
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Is dann der braune Beutel für 10 mal 1. Platz bei PQ's?


----------



## HGVermillion (13. Oktober 2008)

BigChef schrieb:


> Is dann der braune Beutel für 10 mal 1. Platz bei PQ's?


ne, der braune ist für 1.000 Geplünderte Mobs, den hatte ich schon mit lvl 15-16 rum und seidher plündere ich wie ein Depp jeden Mob und warte darauf das es Bing macht und ich den gelben bekomme.


----------



## Derigon (13. Oktober 2008)

wackalion schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> Meine DAOC Trophäe, auf die ich besonders stolz bin



Ich hab das ding auch bekommen...dabei hab ich damahls DAOC nur mal 14 Tage probe gespielt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## katchoo (13. Oktober 2008)

Derigon schrieb:


> Ich hab das ding auch bekommen...dabei hab ich damahls DAOC nur mal 14 Tage probe gespielt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wus? ich hab 5 jahre daoc gespielt und nix von soner trophäe gesehen ;(


----------



## Derigon (13. Oktober 2008)

katchoo schrieb:


> wus? ich hab 5 jahre daoc gespielt und nix von soner trophäe gesehen ;(



du musst mal sone Email mit nem Kombi Angebot DOAC-WAR zusammen für 19,99€ bekommen haben. unten war nen code für diese Trophäe dabei


----------



## wackalion (13. Oktober 2008)

Derigon schrieb:


> Ich hab das ding auch bekommen...dabei hab ich damahls DAOC nur mal 14 Tage probe gespielt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




wus...? Frechheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Criscan (13. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

um mal wieder B²T zu kommen.
Den braunen gibt es für 1.000 mal Plündern.
Genauso gibt es einen fürs Ausschlachten, verwerten etc.

Der gelbe Beutel ist = 10 Mal erster geworden in 10 verschiedenen PQ´s, sprich den ersten Rang belegt haben.


MfG


Criscan


----------



## Fließendes Blut (13. Oktober 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> ne, der braune ist für 1.000 Geplünderte Mobs, den hatte ich schon mit lvl 15-16 rum und seidher plündere ich wie ein Depp jeden Mob und warte darauf das es Bing macht und ich den gelben bekomme.



was bringt es wenn man sonen beutel bekommt?


----------



## Criscan (13. Oktober 2008)

Fließendes schrieb:


> was bringt es wenn man sonen beutel bekommt?



den kannste dann in die Troph Plätzte legen und dann sieht das schick aus.
Das/der Item/Beutel hängt dann am Gürtel (hinten) an.


MfG

Criscan


----------



## Fließendes Blut (13. Oktober 2008)

Criscan schrieb:


> den kannste dann in die Troph Plätzte legen und dann sieht das schick aus.
> Das/der Item/Beutel hängt dann am Gürtel (hinten) an.
> 
> 
> ...




und weiter bringt das nixx oder wie und unten links neben der waffe sind ja auch noch so 2 plätze wofür sind die ?


----------



## drudown77 (13. Oktober 2008)

mhm ich hab leider selber noch nichts bekommen:-(

grad mal runter zur freundin,geguckt ob sie was hat und siehe da,sie hat trolle in den düsterlanden gekloppt,der hat einen weissen gegenstand gedroppt der näher untersucht werden wollte:-)

dann kam der eintrag im wälzer,ist ein katzen skelett was der troll wohl gegessen hat:-)
ist glaub ich für unten die beutel slots!

mfg


----------



## Phenokrates (13. Oktober 2008)

Die Items im Beutelslot in die Schnell-Leiste ziehen, dann kannst damit was machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einfach linksklick dann auf das logo und tadaaaaaaa

MfG Phenokrates


----------



## Aduras (14. Oktober 2008)

hab einen lvl9 Auserwählten und vor ein paar tagen meine erste Trophäe bekommen...
(kleines Beil, was am gürtel befestigt werden kann)

Allerdings sehe ich die Trophäe an meinem Charakter nicht. 
Kann es sein, dass noch nicht alle Trophäenplätze bugfrei sind?


----------



## drudown77 (14. Oktober 2008)

mhm für 1000 getötete grünhäute gibt es nichts???
gar nichts:-(?


----------



## Criscan (14. Oktober 2008)

Zu Aduras:
Klick mal die Pfeilfe im Slot oben wo die Troph drinnen ist an, dann sollte die Troph in deinem Fall die Axt auch zu sehen sein.

Drudown:
Doch es gibt nen Badge genauso wie für Elfen, Zwerge etc.


MfG


Criscan


----------



## Phhôbôs (14. Oktober 2008)

Phenokrates schrieb:


> Die Items im Beutelslot in die Schnell-Leiste ziehen, dann kannst damit was machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also...

Erstmal mein Beitrag

Hab nen Ekligen Eintopf oder so...
Im Land der Trolle (Als Zerstörung) überquert ihr von Kap. 7 nach Kap 8 2 Brücken! (sofern ihr auf der Strasse reist) bei der ersten der beiden Brücken steht unten im Wasser ein Troll...tötet ihn und ihr kriegt den Topf!

2. Danke an Phenokrates, ich wusst bis heute ned warum es mir den beutel ned am gürtel anzeigt und wa sehr enttäuscht von meiner 1. und beinahe einzigen Trophäe...da ich über folgendes nicht bescheid wusste.

3. Pusht den Beitrag...ich bin trophäengeil und habe erst 2..

4. Die Dryade die einen schicken umhang oder so geben soll...habe ich bis heute nicht gefunden!

Kennt ihr ihre genaue Position? Schimmerblatt heisst die glaub.

MFG


----------



## drudown77 (14. Oktober 2008)

mhm ich hab über 1000 grünhäute jetzt getötet kein eintrag im wälzer bekommen und unter belohungen finde ich auch nichts...


----------



## Phhôbôs (14. Oktober 2008)

drudown77 schrieb:


> mhm ich hab über 1000 grünhäute jetzt getötet kein eintrag im wälzer bekommen und unter belohungen finde ich auch nichts...



Ich habe den leider noch ned...aber bei den Menschen war es so..:

1000Menschen? Ne...1000 Soldaten des Imperiums musst ich töten...guck eiinfach mal im Wälzer unter Bestiarium nach!


----------



## drudown77 (14. Oktober 2008)

das frage ich mich schon lange,ich kann doch nirgendwo nachlesen was ich töten muss oder??
wenn ich unter grünhäute gucke,stehn da ja alle is klar:-)

kann es dann sein das ich zum beispiel 1000 orks töten muss usw...ja woher weiss man das frag ich mich...wenn es wenigstens anhaltspunkte geben würde:-)


----------



## Itamu (14. Oktober 2008)

Grins 
ich hab nun 
2200 Elfen
2500 Menschen 
2800 Zwerge 
1000 Leichen geplündert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


; )

Un noch einige andere Sachen 3 taschen


----------



## drudown77 (14. Oktober 2008)

ok habs gefunden töte 1000 orks usw:-)dann is ja alles klar...


----------



## Senseless6666 (14. Oktober 2008)

warhammerzwergmaschinist schrieb:


> Hallo liebe community,
> 
> ich wollte mal ein ähnlichen Threat aufmachen der ähnlich ist wie Wälze dein Wissen.
> Schreibt mal welche trophäen ihr schon habt und woher ihr die bekommen habt.
> ...




Ich habe die Daoc gedenk.. ^^ ach ka.. weil ich daoc gespielt habe gabs für alle chars per post ne trophäe iwas mit knoten.. das ist am gürtel bei den meisten zumind.. bei meinem magus ist es z.b an den schultern.. ist einfach son kleines pentagramm oda sowas.. erkenne das net..^^ zu schlechte augehn^^


----------



## Senseless6666 (14. Oktober 2008)

ich wüste gerne ob ihr echt 1000 habt oda ob das sowas ist wie.. boah ich habe jezzt schon TAUSENDEHHHH^^ gekillt in den letzten 3 Stunden (wenns eher 50 sind oda so xD)


----------



## seppix@seppix (14. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe auch so etwas was näher untersucht werden kann ein Goblinohr allerdings weis ich nicht wie bitte um hilfe


----------



## Senseless6666 (14. Oktober 2008)

YUHU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ich seh gerade das meine Maiden kein Glas mehr ist.. gestwern abend hatte ich noch stufe 99^^ jezzt 123 irgenwas ^^


----------



## Taoru (14. Oktober 2008)

Senseless6666 schrieb:


> YUHU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ich seh gerade das meine Maiden kein Glas mehr ist.. gestwern abend hatte ich noch stufe 99^^ jezzt 123 irgenwas ^^


Öhm... GZ? Off-topic? Wie auch immer.

Hab welche für:
1000 tote Stump'n
1000 Wölfe
1000 Wildschweine
Also 2 bestialische Zeichen, hat man ja dann eine Auswahl an Trophäen.

Beutel hab ich 2.
Den vom Brückentroll und den von der Grollfee bei der Lichtung im T1 der Greenskins.


----------



## HGVermillion (14. Oktober 2008)

Senseless6666 schrieb:


> ich wüste gerne ob ihr echt 1000 habt oda ob das sowas ist wie.. boah ich habe jezzt schon TAUSENDEHHHH^^ gekillt in den letzten 3 Stunden (wenns eher 50 sind oda so xD)


Nein es sind schon 1000, aber nur für 1000 Npcs gibts die Trophäen, die Gegnerischen Spieler ala Schwarzork, Schamanen oder Squigtreiber sind nochmal extra aufgezählt.


----------



## Kranak90 (14. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab Trophäen für:

-1000 tote Zwerge
-1000 tote Hochelfen
-1000 tote Imperialisten
-Hellbrauner Beutel für 10 mal erster platz bei PQ's
-Türkiser Wälzer, ein Edelstein (für 777 Wälzer Einträge, allerdings hab ich erst nach 946 Einträgen die Meldung      bekommen)
-Kinder unseres Glaubens oder so ähnlich, hab ich gegen 1 bestialisches zeichen eingelöst
- Dunkles Beil, Questbelohnung


So mehr hab ich im Moment noch nicht.


----------



## Elindir (14. Oktober 2008)

Wie findet ihr solche Trphäen wie zb diese komische fee bei Chaos Kap 5 (hab ich auch nur gehöhrt)

hab ihr einfach unendlich glück oder lest ihr im Welzer nach und hofft auf Hinweise für so versteckte sachen? Ich gehe noch ab und zu Gebiete erkunden und hin und wieder bekomme ich ein Wälzereintrag, jedoch nie eine bei der es eine Trophäe gibt...

naja ausser für  1000 Elfen und 1000 Zwerge hab ich eine bekommen. Ah ja und noch die epic Brosche weil ich die CE Box hab

sonst nix

würde mich Interessieren wie ihr so auf Trophäen jagt geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Criscan (15. Oktober 2008)

Um nicht immer zweigleisig schreiben zu müssen da ich sehe das hier auch viele Fragen bezüglich der Koods und woher man eben gewisse Troph´s , Titel, Taktiken bekommt stehen.
Schaut doch einfahc mal hier rein

Besuche meine Homepage

steht keine 5 Threads unter diesem hier und beantwortet alles bislang gestellten fragen.

Finde einen Thread übersichtlicher als 2 parallel nebeneinander.


MfG

Criscan


----------



## Criscan (15. Oktober 2008)

Um nicht immer zweigleisig schreiben zu müssen da ich sehe das hier auch viele Fragen bezüglich der Koods und woher man eben gewisse Troph´s , Titel, Taktiken bekommt stehen.
Schaut doch einfahc mal hier rein

HIER

steht keine 5 Threads unter diesem hier und beantwortet alles bislang gestellten fragen.

Finde einen Thread übersichtlicher als 2 parallel nebeneinander.


MfG

Criscan

Sorry für Doppelpost, konnte es aber net löschen


----------



## Woodspirit (15. Oktober 2008)

Criscan schrieb:


> Zu Aduras:
> Klick mal die Pfeilfe im Slot oben wo die Troph drinnen ist an, dann sollte die Troph in deinem Fall die Axt auch zu sehen sein.
> 
> Drudown:
> ...



Ich hab das selbe Problem. Man bekommt ja in den Anfängergebieten schon eine Trophäe. So, die habe ich den Trophäenslot gezogen, aber da war kein Pfeil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mach ich irgendwas falsch? Die Trophäe soll an der Schulter hängen...aber ihc habe noch gar kein Schulteritem.


----------



## HGVermillion (15. Oktober 2008)

Woodspirit schrieb:


> Mach ich irgendwas falsch? Die Trophäe soll an der Schulter hängen...aber ihc habe noch gar kein Schulteritem.


Du hast dir die Frage gerade selbst beantwrtet, 

keine Schultern = Kein Platz für Schultertrophäen.

Edith: Post Nr 2000   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ersoichso (15. Oktober 2008)

drudown77 schrieb:


> ok habs gefunden töte 1000 orks usw:-)dann is ja alles klar...


nur so btw bist du schon ein orc,gruenhaut oder einfach nur ein chaos anhänger kannst du noch soviele orcs toeten du bekommst keine trophy


----------



## drudown77 (15. Oktober 2008)

wie ich jetzt gehört habe bekommt man schon für 1000 grünhäute eine trophäe und nicht für 1000 orks oder sonst was...
man soll zum kopfgeldtyp latschen dann würde der eintrag kommen...

ich bin zwerg,habe 1200 grünhäute gelegt und suche verzweifelt den kopfgeldtyp für grünhäute.-)
muss ja wohl im zwergengebiet sein geh ich von aus...kann mir einer helfen,wenigstens das gebiet wär schon was:-)

mfg


----------



## SavatageRoyo (15. Oktober 2008)

Mal ne andere Frage. Bei mir sind die Trophäen alle verbugt.
Ich hab ein "Dunkles Beil" oder so ähnlich, das hab ich noch NIE gesehn, trag ich aber seit T1. Und bislang hatte ich 2 Medallien auf den Schulterstücken für das töten von jeweils 1000 Imperialisten und 1000 Elfen. Seit dem ich eine der Medallien angeklickt habe weil die mit so roten Kästchen makiert waren wird sie nicht mehr angezeigt.

Habt ihr auch Erfahrungen in diese Richtung das die Trophäen nicht angezeigt werden oder sollte ich vielleicht doch mal das Spiel installieren und nicht mehr den gepatchten Beta-Client verwenden.


----------



## Prometx (15. Oktober 2008)

hm komisch ich hab keine einzige trophäe,mit lvl 23,kann des sein?


----------



## drudown77 (15. Oktober 2008)

is bei mir auch so,der "ausschlachtbeutel" geht nicht,rotes x!
wär angeblich schon belegt der platz,2 mal gm angeschrieben nie antwort bekommen...
hat mit dem beta client nichts zu tun,hatte den auch vorher,hab jetzt mal das spiel so installeirt und es ist das selbe!


----------



## Woodspirit (16. Oktober 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Du hast dir die Frage gerade selbst beantwrtet,
> 
> keine Schultern = Kein Platz für Schultertrophäen.
> 
> ...



So, jetzt hab ich Schultern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber ich sehe die Trophäe immer noch nicht...


----------



## Elindir (16. Oktober 2008)

Wie schon einige mahle erwähnt, man hat Pfeile bei den Trophäen! einfach mal draufklicken bischenwarten und mit der Maus an den Rand der Trophäe gehen, danach erscheinen 2 Pfeile mit denen man den Ort auswählen kann, wo die dann hängt

Btw: man kann kann solange auf den Pfeilen umherklicken, bis die Trophäe ganz ausgeblendet wird. oder man kann sich irgendwo im nacken tragen wo man sie eh nicht siet. Ev. hast du Woodspirit deine Trophäe auf so einem Platz.


----------



## drudown77 (16. Oktober 2008)

das mit den pfeilen weiss ich:-)
bei meinen schultern geht es auch wunderbar...nur jetzt habe ich 2 neue für den gürtel,da geht gar nichts....

habe mich gestern länger mit einen gm unterhalten dürfen,er kam mir auch mit den pfeilen usw:-)
nunja kurze rede,er sagt das sehr wenige gürtel im spiel überhaupt trophäen tragen können...und man weiss vorher nicht ob der gürtel es kann oder nicht...

also wenn ihr bestialische zeichen habt,tauscht besser für schultern ein,da ist die chance größer:-)


----------



## Cheana (16. Oktober 2008)

777 Wälzereinträge
1.000 abgeschlossene Quests
1.000 Anhänger des Imperiums
1.000 Zwerge
1.000 Hochelfen
10.000 Hochelfen
1.000 ausgeschlachtete Kreaturen
3 bestialische Abzeichen
Und den Topf, Squigzähnehalskette, muffige Geldbörse und das erbrochene Schmuckstück als Beutel.

Achja... ich hab auch nen Problem mit den Schultern neuerdings. Kann es sein, dass man Trophäen nicht an allen Arten von Schultern anzeigen lassen kann? Zwischendurch ging es jedenfalls schonmal.

&#8364;: Zum Ausschlachtbeil - ich spiel ne Hexenkriegerin, bei mir wird es angezeigt am Gürtel.


----------



## Kranak90 (16. Oktober 2008)

Also, beim Auserkorenen kann man die Trophäen für Gürtel auch nicht sehen. Egal wie oft man die Pfeile durchschaltet. ein rotes X war auch nicht zusehen. Habe daraufhin mit einem GM gesprochen und der meinte, dass schon daran gearbeitet wird, damit wieder alles korrekt angezeigt wird.


----------



## Woodspirit (16. Oktober 2008)

Elindir schrieb:


> Wie schon einige mahle erwähnt, man hat Pfeile bei den Trophäen! einfach mal draufklicken bischenwarten und mit der Maus an den Rand der Trophäe gehen, danach erscheinen 2 Pfeile mit denen man den Ort auswählen kann, wo die dann hängt
> 
> Btw: man kann kann solange auf den Pfeilen umherklicken, bis die Trophäe ganz ausgeblendet wird. oder man kann sich irgendwo im nacken tragen wo man sie eh nicht siet. Ev. hast du Woodspirit deine Trophäe auf so einem Platz.



Das mit den Pfeilen hab ihc auch schon gehört. So, bei meiner Trophäe ist ein rotes X zu sehen. Am oberen Rand. Wenn ich draufklicke (auf die Trophäe) hab ich die immer in der Hand... Die Pfeile (rechts und links) sehe ich zwar..kann da aber nicht draufklicken...ich bin verwirrt.


----------



## HGVermillion (16. Oktober 2008)

Woodspirit schrieb:


> Das mit den Pfeilen hab ihc auch schon gehört. So, bei meiner Trophäe ist ein rotes X zu sehen. Am oberen Rand. Wenn ich draufklicke (auf die Trophäe) hab ich die immer in der Hand... Die Pfeile (rechts und links) sehe ich zwar..kann da aber nicht draufklicken...ich bin verwirrt.


Das Rote X bedeutet das deine Schultern keinen Tropäenplatz haben, dort kannst du keine Trophäe anbringen, sind zwar nicht allzuviele aber manche Items haben das.
Hatte ich auchmal am Gürtel, hab ihn ziemlich schnell ausgewechselt um wieder Trohpäenplätze zu haben.


----------



## Bizkit2k6 (16. Oktober 2008)

Wie funzt ds eigentlich mit den 777 Wälzereinträgen? Muss man da noch zusätzlich was machen, oder geht das so? Hab nämlich schon über 800, aber kann mir immer noch keine Trophäe für holen.

Und zu den Gürteln. Wenn ich meine Trophäen am Gürtel anbringen will, werden die nicht angezeigt. Nur das Rabenschlächterteil aus der CE wird angezeigt, die anderen beiden die ich im mom hab, die kann man einfach nicht sehen, obwohl sie da sein sollten.


----------



## HGVermillion (16. Oktober 2008)

Bizkit2k6 schrieb:


> Wie funzt ds eigentlich mit den 777 Wälzereinträgen? Muss man da noch zusätzlich was machen, oder geht das so? Hab nämlich schon über 800, aber kann mir immer noch keine Trophäe für holen.
> 
> Und zu den Gürteln. Wenn ich meine Trophäen am Gürtel anbringen will, werden die nicht angezeigt. Nur das Rabenschlächterteil aus der CE wird angezeigt, die anderen beiden die ich im mom hab, die kann man einfach nicht sehen, obwohl sie da sein sollten.


Beim Wälzer hab ich auch keine Ahnung, irgendwann ist die Meldung aufgeplopt, da dürfte ich glaub ich schon fast über 900 gehabt haben, vll sind damit nur erkundete Orte gemeint und nicht getroffene Monster, Leute oder Ereignise, dann könnte das vll sogar hinkommen.

Und beim Gürtel solltest du das mit den Pfeilen versuchen, des öfteren hängen die Trophäen hinten am Gürtel und werden durch den Umhang verdeckt.


----------



## Bizkit2k6 (16. Oktober 2008)

Schon alles durchprobiert. Ich klick auf die Pfeile wenn die Trophäe auf der Schulter sitzt, dann verschwindet diese und wenn ich dann ka 6 mal(oder wieviele plaätze am Gürtel sind) klicke, ploppen diese wieder an den Schultern auf. Hatte auch mal den Umhang aus gemacht, um zu gucken, ob die nicht vielleicht hinten sind, auch nichts.  Wie gesagt, nur die CE Trophäen werden am Gürtel angezeigt. Und das auch an allen freien stellen am Gürtel. Vielleicht sollte ich mal nen GM kontaktieren


----------



## HGVermillion (16. Oktober 2008)

Bizkit2k6 schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte ich mal nen GM kontaktieren


Mach das.


----------



## Fließendes Blut (16. Oktober 2008)

Phenokrates schrieb:


> Die Items im Beutelslot in die Schnell-Leiste ziehen, dann kannst damit was machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



versteh ich nit ganz was hat das mit dem beutel da unten zu tun


----------



## Phenokrates (16. Oktober 2008)

Der Sinn von Items in Beutel-Slots sind gewisse Effekte (rein optisch), und mit dem beschriebenen Vorgehen kannst du diese Effekte sehen.

Einen anderen Sinn haben die Items nicht. Soweit ich weiss, werden sie auch nicht am Charakter angezeigt

MfG Phenokrates


----------



## Criscan (17. Oktober 2008)

Phenokrates schrieb:


> Der Sinn von Items in Beutel-Slots sind gewisse Effekte (rein optisch), und mit dem beschriebenen Vorgehen kannst du diese Effekte sehen.
> 
> Einen anderen Sinn haben die Items nicht. Soweit ich weiss, werden sie auch nicht am Charakter angezeigt
> 
> MfG Phenokrates



Morgen zusammen,

also ich habe jetzt 2 Beutel, die ich natürlich auch in den beutel Slots habe und auch in die Shortcut Leiste gezogen habe.
1x ekliger Topf 
1x das Ding von dem lvl 7 Horror auf der Insel des Unheils

Ich kann aber beim besten Willen keine Effekte sehen wenn ich drauf drücke?!
Kann mich einer aufklären?

Meric

MfG

Criscan


----------



## Enos (17. Oktober 2008)

Woher haste den ekligen Topf ?

Und gibt es ne Deutsche Seite wo ich nachlesen kann wo ich was finde und was ich dafür machen soll?


----------



## Criscan (17. Oktober 2008)

Enos schrieb:


> Woher haste den ekligen Topf ?
> 
> Und gibt es ne Deutsche Seite wo ich nachlesen kann wo ich was finde und was ich dafür machen soll?



Ja es gibt eine Seite, nämlich diese heir   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Entweder du du nimmst gleich diesen thread oder einen andere auch hier im Forum " Wälze dein Wissen " bin immo zu faul dir den zu verlinken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dort stehen sehr sehr viele Koods wo man was finden kann Enos.
Die Koods des ekligen Topf sind da auch dabei, aber weil ich nett bin sage ich dir diese jetzt schon mal 

1. Fordert seinen Tribut

2. Man kann sich in der Bibliothek einen Ekliger Topf abholen

3. Im Land der Trolle

4. unter einer Brücke bei 54000 ; 37000

5. Töte den Brückentroll 

was du auch direkt da machen kannst

1. Name der Errungenschaft:
Fell des Jägermeisters
2. Art (Trophäe, Titel, Taktik, Gegenstand):
Gegenstand (Umhang)
3. Gefunden in Gebiet (Nicht: „T2 Zwerge" o.ä.)
Land der Trolle
4. Fund bei Koordinate (Mauszeiger auf Landkarte)
ca. 50000 / 39000
5. Dafür erledigte Aufgabe(n): (In zwei Sätzen)
50 Blutnebel Wölfe (es müssen genau die sein) killen und anschliessend runter nach Ostland und im Lager (Kapitel 7) als Kopfprämie abgeben 


MfG

Criscan


----------



## Kranak90 (17. Oktober 2008)

Criscan schrieb:


> Ich kann aber beim besten Willen keine Effekte sehen wenn ich drauf drücke?!
> Kann mich einer aufklären?



Sehbare Effekte  gibts wohl nicht. Ich habe auch diesen Schleim vom Horror. wenn ich draufdrück steht da nur, dass ich auf den Schleim einsteche, aber nicht  mehr als ein ekliges Geräusch zu hören bekomme.


----------



## Enos (17. Oktober 2008)

Criscan schrieb:


> Ja es gibt eine Seite, nämlich diese heir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## siglo xx (17. Oktober 2008)

Beim ekligen Topf spritzt grüner Schleim aus der Spielfigur.


----------

